# Reading > Who Said That? >  Andre Gide? de . . . .

## cornelius_quinn

'The novelist does not long to see the lion eat grass. He realizes that one and the same God created the wolf and the lamb, then smiled, "seeing that his work was good".'


Supposedly from Gide, it is the opening quote in Factotum by Bukowski, but I was wondering if it actually is Gide and from what work, because I can't seem to find it. my gratitude.


yours,

C.

----------


## Michigan J Frog

sounds like Gide, I've read some good quotes from him, although never got around to his books.

----------

